# CCA banquet in fort Myers march 21st



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Anybody going?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There's one in fort meyers, too? the Naples one was last weekend


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah. It's in fort Myers. Harborside convention hall. Anybody?


----------

